# HTC Desire(Bravo) not powering on after mobo replaced



## adriano520 (Mar 31, 2013)

After replacing ribbon flex motherboard my phone fails to switch on. I noticed replacement does not have metallic ground tape wrapped around the upper section of the flex cable. Do you think this is the problem or is it something more hidden? This is uncharted territory for me as I've been unable to find any instructions on how to replace a damaged flex ribbon motherboard. Can any one suggest a way forward?


----------

